# NBC's "Grimm"



## JoeB131 (Feb 13, 2012)

This is becoming my favorite new show.  

It's about a cop who is the last of the "Grimm's", people who can see fairy tale monsters living in our world disguised as humans.  His buddy is a 12-stepping Werewolf.  There's a whole subplot about these monsters considering the implications of what this guy is doing.  

It's actually a fun show with likable characters...


----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 13, 2012)

I enjoy it too, except that it's on the same time as Fringe and I often forget to catch up On Demand.  It was also repeats and/or not on for a bit, which didn't help me to remember to catch up.

I'm trying to get into Alcatraz but . . . something just isn't clicking.  I like the idea and the stories but . . . might be chemistry lacking among the characters.


----------



## Againsheila (Feb 13, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> This is becoming my favorite new show.
> 
> It's about a cop who is the last of the "Grimm's", people who can see fairy tale monsters living in our world disguised as humans.  His buddy is a 12-stepping Werewolf.  There's a whole subplot about these monsters considering the implications of what this guy is doing.
> 
> It's actually a fun show with likable characters...



I liked the first few shows but now it's becoming too "grim" for me.

I like Once Upon A Time better.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 15, 2012)

i watch Grimm myself.....plus Fringe and Alcatraz......


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 15, 2012)

Grimm is better than Once Upon, in my opinion.  The character of the reformed werewolf, and his willingness to take it against monsters who acts monstrous is what drive the unity of the show.


----------



## Againsheila (Feb 15, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Grimm is better than Once Upon, in my opinion.  The character of the reformed werewolf, and his willingness to take it against monsters who acts monstrous is what drive the unity of the show.



The reformed warewolf is the best character of the show, and what does it say about the show when the sidekick is better than the hero?  Still think Once Upon a Time is better.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 15, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Grimm is better than Once Upon, in my opinion.  The character of the reformed werewolf, and his willingness to take it against monsters who acts monstrous is what drive the unity of the show.
> ...



you bring up an interesting point here.  

Let's not forget, on the original _Star Trek_, Spock was vastly more interesting than Kirk. Kirk is the character the mainstream audience is supposed to identify with, and so is Burkhardt.  Monroe is out there for the NERD factor.  Kind of like Spock was.  

And this is a NERD show.  How nerdy.  They've had guest appearences by Nana Visator (_Deep Space Nine_) and Claudia Christian (_Babylon 5_).   

However, based on your recommendation, and since I'm caught up on all the Grimm episodes, I'm going to give _Once UPon a Time _a look-see.


----------



## Againsheila (Feb 15, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Okay, being an original trekkie, I'm gonna have to give you the point.  Still like Once Upon a Time better, but only because Grimm is a little more, well, grim.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 15, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Nothing wrong with being a Trekkie!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 16, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Grimm is better than Once Upon, in my opinion.  The character of the reformed werewolf, and his willingness to take it against monsters who acts monstrous is what drive the unity of the show.



sooner or later he has to let his girlfriend and partner know what he is.....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 16, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Grimm is better than Once Upon, in my opinion.  The character of the reformed werewolf, and his willingness to take it against monsters who acts monstrous is what drive the unity of the show.
> ...



Ja.

And how that is done will determine whether the show has legs.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 16, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



i watch both shows......i think Grimm is better,you can do more with it......both are doing well ratings wise which is good.....every time i get into a show it seems to get canceled.....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 16, 2012)

Detroit 187, Memphis Beat, Juliet Does Jumper


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 16, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


in  STNG Data was considered the most interesting and maybe most popular there over Picard........


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 16, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Detroit 187, Memphis Beat, Juliet Does Jumper



Detroit 187 was a real good cop show....


----------

